# Should Rear-Entry Be Painful for Man?



## secondtimearound (Jan 16, 2012)

I've been a missionary style guy forever and it seemed fine for me and my wife. Recently, she told me that she likes rear entry and that it feels better for her that way. We've tried it a few times, but I find it very uncomfortable. I don't know if I'm doing it wrong, or have the wrong angle, or what, but it feels much tighter to me to the point of significant discomfort. I want to make her happy, but I don't know how to do this correctly. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

It could be the position of her hips. The pelvis opens more with her knees wider apart and her head lower than her hips.

There's also the possibility you got the wrong hole.


----------



## vms (Dec 17, 2014)

If she has a tight and/or shallow vaginal canal, it can certainly be painful. Make sure she's VERY aroused before trying it. Use extra lube.

Also at first, by the title alone, I thought you were asking about anal sex on you lol.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Does your penis bend a certain way when aroused?


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Height mismatch can be an issue, the curved weenie can be an issue, lube, etch. Etc.


----------



## secondtimearound (Jan 16, 2012)

(I'm the OP.) Sorry, should have been more clear - I'm definitely not talking about, uh, "back door". We'll try to check hip and head position to see if that opens her up a bit. I curve a little but not too much. Luckily, we have very good communication and can hopefully figure it out, especially because she likes it and I'm willing to try to get it right.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Maybe her on top facing away from you? Or on her hands and knees with you standing on the side of the bed?


----------



## ifweonly (Feb 27, 2014)

The short answer is "NO" -- actually it should be more pleasurable considering a lot of the nerves are directly underside & below the penis head. At least that is where I feel the most pleasure but what helped the angle challenge was a cushion. There is a product that permits the man to go a "Little Deeper"; this corrected most of the challenges that we experienced. Another cushion product designed to enhance the rear entry position did not help us at all and after one use, it is now just taking up space in my closet. 

I hope that this helps -- Good Luck!


----------

